# TriNessa--Any ladies take this BC



## Paulination (Feb 6, 2012)

Picked up my wifes prescription the other day so I decided to look into this BC. The testimonials I read were brutal and they describe my wife to a T.

Mood swings
Weight gain
No libido etc.....

What is really intriguing is my wife has told me that her feelings started changing after out little girl was born which happens to be when she started taking this pill. 

Any experience?


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

I don't know about that one specifically, but almost all BC pills are synthetic hormones which wreak havoc with womens bodies.

I have counseled my 18yo daughter to use anything BUT hormonal birth control of any type.


----------



## reset button (Mar 14, 2012)

I had negative experience with weight issues, depression , and low libido due to birth control pills. Have her try a different one at least or use condoms for awhile, only takes 2-3 weeks to see the difference. I will never go back, lack of sex and therefore intimacy was wreaking havoc on my otherwise happy marriage.

There are websites that will tell you more.
Google birth control pill side effects or birth control pills and low libido and I know there is at least one site that will give you the lowdown on BC.

(PS your doctors will tell you the pill will not cause these side effects as I went to them for help, I know for a fact they do)

Good Luck, she may not believe you so find the websites first then show her also.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

I've never taken a Birth control pill in my life, I never wanted to deal with any of that, didn't like the sound of even one of those sides effects. 

We did the Rhythm method & condons our entire marraige, till I got the paragard hormone free IUD. I think that is the best option available if you are monogomous & have had one kid, can stay in for up to 12 long yrs. No fuss, no pills, no shots, no hormones, Doc inserts it in the office easily...& forget about it. What Is ParaGard®? | ParaGard® (copper intrauterine contraceptive)

My natural hormones are enough, didn't need to be adding anything new to the mix.


----------



## Paulination (Feb 6, 2012)

reset button said:


> (PS your doctors will tell you the pill will not cause these side effects as I went to them for help, I know for a fact they do)
> 
> Good Luck, she may not believe you so find the websites first then show her also.


I noticed that all of the medical websites don't say anything about these side effects but the user testimonials are full of horror stories.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

Big Pharma doesn't let the real info out, believe me. Mainstream medicine is chock full of misinformation like this. It took me till I was over 40 to find out about it, and a lot of people think I am a kook because I don't believe that there's a pill for everything.

Dr. Lee writes really informative books about female hormones.

Books

He doesn't address birth control specifically but his book What your Dr May not Tell You About Pre Menopause is for women 30-50

This website has some good info and links
What's a Woman to do about Birth Control?


Do I sound like a conspiracy theorist


----------

